# Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!



## DeinSchicksal (9. Mai 2010)

*Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Hey,
ich suche eine möglichkeit folgendes an ein Boxensystem anzuschließen:

1. PC via Klinke/Optisch

2. Western Digital Mini Media Player via Optisch/Composite

3. LG DVX 482 H DVD-Player via Koaxial/Composite/Optisch

4. LG 32 LH 3000 81,3 cm (32 Zoll) via Optisch

(5. Apple Universal Dock via Klinke/Composite)

Also ich hätte es gerne so, dass alle Systeme ihren Ton über ein Boxensystem ausgeben, denn momentan hängt der PC an nem 2.1 System während der Fernseher, DVD-Player und der HDD-Player über die Fernseherboxen ihren Ton ausgeben... iPod Station steht erst auf der Einkaufsliste, ist aber optional, da ich auch über den HDD-Player Musik hören kann/könnte 

Preislich sollte das ganze bestenfalls im Bereich von 200,-€ liegen, wenns das nicht geben sollte macht einfach andere Vorschläge 
Notfalls wäre auch eine Lösung denkbar, die die einzelnen Systeme nur verbindet und an die ich das 2.1 System per Klinke anschließen kann


----------



## Iceananas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Da wäre doch das Logitech Z5500 was für dich.

Das Ding hat irre viele Eingänge, 1x optisch, 1x koax, 3 Klinkebuchsen für Surround, die du auch als 3 Stereoeingänge benutzen kannst, und dann noch ein Klingeeingang seperat.

Zwei optische Eingänge bekommst du meines Erachtens nicht in dem Preisbereich, vielleicht kannst du den Fernseher ja auch mit Klinke anschließen.

Der Preis sprengt dein Budget etwas Logitech Z-5500 Digital, 5.1 System (970115-0914) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Aber dafür bekommst du ein hammer Klang (THX zertifiziert, darauf kann man sich verlassen) und ein Digitaldecoder (für deine optische/koaxiale Signale) integriert, sowas gibts in der Preisklasse sonst nicht, so ein Decoder kostet einzeln schon mal 100€.


----------



## DeinSchicksal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Mir wurde im Computerbaseforum ein Onkyo TX-SR307 empfohlen.. kennt/hat das wer?
Das Teil hätte zumindest mehr als reichlich Anschlüsse..


----------



## -Fux- (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> Mir wurde im Computerbaseforum ein Onkyo TX-SR307 empfohlen.. kennt/hat das wer?
> Das Teil hätte zumindest mehr als reichlich Anschlüsse..



Genau soetwas würde ich auch empfehlen, diese ganzen billigen Komplettsysteme von Logitech, Teufel ö.Ä. taugen meiner Meinung nach nichts. Nichts im gegensatz zu einem anständigen Receiver von beispielsweise Yamaha oder Onkyo.
Auch wenn einige von diesen kleinen System überzeugt sind, wer einmal ein "richtiges" gehört hat, entsorgt sein Teufel mit freuden 

Welchen Receiver du kaufst, solltest du an den eigenschaften festmachen, je nachdem was dir wichtig ist. Die gefahr schrott zu kaufen ist sehr gering, zumindest bei namenhaften Herstellern wie s.B. Yamaha oder Onkyo (alles was "made in Japan" ist ist brauchbar)
Oft lassen sich gute gebrauchte Verstärker/Receiver günstig bei ebay erstehen 

Beachte aber, wenn du dir einen Verstärker oder Receiver kaufst, dass du dann noch Lautsprecher benötigst!

lg Fux


----------



## DeinSchicksal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Danke für den Tipp..
Boxen würde ich vorläufig einfach das 2.1 ranhängen *schäm* langfristig müssen natürlich richtige Boxen her..

Also mit dem Onkyo stelle ich mir das wie folgt vor:
PC via HDMI
DVD-Player via HDMI
TV via Optisch
HDD-Player via Optisch
(iPod via Klinke)


----------



## Iceananas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Gut, wer das nötige Kleingeld hat, der besorge sich natürlich einen anständigen Receiver plus anständigen Boxen dazu. Wenn man schon in der Leistungsklasse investieren will, der hat 500€ schon schnell weg. 

Wie willst du überhaupt deine 2.1 ranhängen? Etwa die Satelliten an die Kanäle ran?


----------



## feivel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

bei dem anspruch würd ich auch nur zu einem receiver greifen..die günstigeren von onkyo sind auf jeden fall ihr geld wert


----------



## DeinSchicksal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

2.1 per Kopfhörerausgang des Onkyo 
Also ich würde mittlerweile zum 507 tendieren, da der den Ton über HDMI abgreifen kann, was der 307er nicht schafft..


----------



## Gast12348 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> 2.1 per Kopfhörerausgang des Onkyo
> Also ich würde mittlerweile zum 507 tendieren, da der den Ton über HDMI abgreifen kann, was der 307er nicht schafft..



Das ist nicht dein ernst ? Fall doch dann lass die ganze sache gleich wieder und spar dir einfach geld zusammen das du auch gleich gescheite Boxen für den Onkyo kaufen kannst, alles andere ist schwachsinn 


Achja und typischerweise, die billigsten geräte selbst der besten hersteller taugen nicht arg viel, das gilt für Onkyo, Yamaha und co.


----------



## Iceananas (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



dfence schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein ernst ? Fall doch dann lass die ganze sache gleich wieder und spar dir einfach geld zusammen das du auch gleich gescheite Boxen für den Onkyo kaufen kannst, alles andere ist schwachsinn
> 
> 
> Achja und typischerweise, die billigsten geräte selbst der besten hersteller taugen nicht arg viel, das gilt für Onkyo, Yamaha und co.



Eben, das wäre sowas wie ein High-End PC mit 15" TFT zum zocken  
Daher die Empfehlung mit Logitech, da bekommt man für ~250€ eine Menge Klang und Anschlüsse. 
Der Preis wäre schon allein für ein ordentlicher Receiver fällig. Für adäquate Lautsprecher wären locker nochmal 300€ fällig.


----------



## feivel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

den 308er kann man nehmen,...der greift über hdmi auch ton ab...

aber eh..über den kopfhöhrer ausgang ein logitech set ranhängen?

kein soooo guter plan....da kann man sichs auch sparen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Das mit den Kopfhörerausgang muss er aber so machen, Du kannst bzw. solltest normale PC Boxen ja nicht einfach hinten an den Anschluss für passive Boxen dranmachen - und sein Hauptproblem ist ja im Moment, dass er viele Dinge gleichzeitig anschließen will. Dann kann er also IMHO durchaus nur nen Receiver kaufen, wieso soll er denn noch warten, bis er auch das Geld für bessere Boxen zusammen hat?? Das sind ja auch keine Geräte, die in nem Jahr veraltet sind. Und wenn er eh in absehbarer Zeit mal auf 5.1 gehen will: warum nicht?


----------



## DeinSchicksal (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Danke Herbboy 
Es handelt sich beim 2.1 System lediglich um eine Übergangslösung, so doof langfristig ein 2.1 System an so ein Teil zu hängen bin nichmal ich xD 
Nur als Schüler der ich nuneinmal bin kann man sich halt nich alles auf einmal leisten


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



> Aber dafür bekommst du ein hammer Klang (THX zertifiziert, darauf kann man sich verlassen)



Ist nicht dein Ernst? Auf THX kannste Null komma Nix geben. THX sagt absolut nichts über die Qualität des Lautsprechersystems aus, sondern nur, dass es sich an bestimmte technische Vorgaben hält. Wie es dabei klingt ist für die Zertifizierung völlig egal. Und darum ist THX nix als Kundenverarsche, die Leute sollen denken, wenn das Logo drauf pappt, dann ist das toll. Damit kann man für so ein Z-5500 schonmal mehr verlangen als es eigentlich wert ist und die Leute kaufen es trotzdem.

Für das, was der Thread-Ersteller alles anschließen will ist ein A/V-Receiver wirklich die beste Lösung. Und der kleine Onkyo TX SR 507 liefert für seinen Preis schon eine ganz ordentliche Leistung ab.


----------



## -Fux- (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



DeinSchicksal schrieb:


> Danke Herbboy
> Nur als Schüler der ich nuneinmal bin kann man sich halt nich alles auf einmal leisten



Gute Lautsprecher bekommt man auch günstig bei ebay 
Vllt. ein paar gebrauchte Canton oder Nubert?
Bei kleinem Budget würde ich Heco empfehlen, Preis-Leistungsmäßig wirklich erste Sahne 
Du wirst die anschaffung nicht bereuen 
lg fux


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Eben, das wäre sowas wie ein High-End PC mit 15" TFT zum zocken
> Daher die Empfehlung mit Logitech, da bekommt man für ~250€ eine Menge Klang und Anschlüsse.
> Der Preis wäre schon allein für ein ordentlicher Receiver fällig. Für adäquate Lautsprecher wären locker nochmal 300€ fällig.



sorry aber das Z5500 geht gar nich hat zwar digitale anschlüsse aber ist die 250 niemals wert.
ich würde auch zu einem AV Reciever raten und n par lsp dazu von ebay


----------



## DeinSchicksal (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

ich hab grad gemerkt, dass ich mir auch einfach ein irgendein Boxensystem mit optischem Anschluss kaufen könnte und alles an den TV schließen, den dann per optisch ans Boxensystem.. nich ganz so hochqualitativ, aber deutlich billiger


----------



## Iceananas (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Ist nicht dein Ernst? Auf THX kannste Null komma Nix geben. THX sagt absolut nichts über die Qualität des Lautsprechersystems aus, sondern nur, dass es sich an bestimmte technische Vorgaben hält. Wie es dabei klingt ist für die Zertifizierung völlig egal. Und darum ist THX nix als Kundenverarsche, die Leute sollen denken, wenn das Logo drauf pappt, dann ist das toll. Damit kann man für so ein Z-5500 schonmal mehr verlangen als es eigentlich wert ist und die Leute kaufen es trotzdem.



Gegenfrage: wie viele Systeme sind denn THX zertifiziert? Im PC Bereich nicht mal eine Hand voll. Jede unter 500€ mit THX kann man bedenkenlos nehmen, weil sie auch wirklich gut sind (und ja, ich habe das Z5500, dieses Teufelteil schon mal gehört und sitze auch vor ein THX System (erinnerst dich ja vielleicht ) meine Ansicht auf jeden Fall. THX ist ein Qualitätssiegel, den nicht jede 50€ System bekommen könnte. Daher meine Aussage. In höheren Preisregionen kenn ich mich nicht aus.



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Für das, was der Thread-Ersteller alles anschließen will ist ein A/V-Receiver wirklich die beste Lösung. Und der kleine Onkyo TX SR 507 liefert für seinen Preis schon eine ganz ordentliche Leistung ab.


Ich habe nie das Gegenteil behauptet. Dass ein AV Receiver ein aktives Desktopsystem überlegen ist ist mir auch klar. Er sprach halt anfangs von einem Soundsystem <200€, aber wenn er 250€ lockermachen kann für ein Receiver und später nochmal dasselbe für Boxen, dann ist er damit besser dran, keine Frage.



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> sorry aber das Z5500 geht gar nich hat zwar digitale anschlüsse aber ist die 250 niemals wert.
> ich würde auch zu einem AV Reciever raten und n par lsp dazu von ebay


Aha. Was ist jetzt an dem Preis-Leistungsverhältniss auszusetzen? Nenn mir doch mal ein besseres Desktopsystem (mit Digitaleingänge) für weniger Geld. Und komm mir bitte nicht mit Teufel E mit seinen Micky-Maus-Satelliten an.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Aha. Was ist jetzt an dem Preis-Leistungsverhältniss auszusetzen? Nenn mir doch mal ein besseres Desktopsystem (mit Digitaleingänge) für weniger Geld. Und komm mir bitte nicht mit Teufel E mit seinen Micky-Maus-Satelliten an.



da hast du recht, es gibt soweit ich weiß keins in der Preisklasse mit Digitaleingängen, allerdings was nützt ein digitaleingang wenn der Klang blechern klingt, mitten fast keine vorhanden sind, die satteliten keine hochtöner haben und der bass vor sich hin wummert. 

Ein Freund von mir hatte das Z5500, allerdings nichmal nen Monat, ich habs mir damals angehört und es hat mich keinesfalls überzeugt, grad im gegenteil

so hart es für dich klingen mag aber selbst die Concept E mit deinen "Micky Maus" Satteliten hören sich besser an als das Z5500 was meiner meinung nach einer Finger weg artikel ist da kann es noch so viele digitaleingänge haben denn da smeiste geld steckt im eingebauten Decoder


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

THX is ein Werbegag, da wird eine technische Eignung bestätigt, die jedes ähnlich teure Konkurrenz-Boxenset ebenso schaffen würde. Das sagt so gut wie nix über die Qualität aus, das ist quasi wie TÜV bei Autos: man kann sie fahren, ohne dass die auseinanderfallen  Die meisten verzichten auf das Zertifikat, da das nur unnötig kostet - andere finden die Kosten dafür wegen des Werbe-Effektes für vertretbar.

THX bei "Profi"-Anlagen wie zB für Kinos, das ist dann schon was anderes. Wenn man das schaffen will, hört sich die Anlage schon echt ordentlich an. Da geht es aber um das Kino an sich, nicht um die Boxenmodelle usw.


Das z5500 ist für den Preis ganz gut, WENN man den Surround-Decoder brauchen kann. Aber ein gleichteures System ohne Decoder ist nunmal besser bzw. man bekommt ein gleichgutes ohne Decoder auch viel preiswerter. Den Decoder zahlt man nunmal mit. Wenn man den braucht, führt da kaum was am z5500 vorbei, und vom gleichen Budget eine Decoderstation zB von Teufel, dann reicht der Rest nur noch für 120-150€-Boxen, und die sind dann wiederum klanglich (je nach Geschmack) nicht mehr besser als die z5500...


----------



## Iceananas (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> da hast du recht, es gibt soweit ich weiß keins in der Preisklasse mit Digitaleingängen, allerdings was nützt ein digitaleingang wenn der Klang blechern klingt, mitten fast keine vorhanden sind, die satteliten keine hochtöner haben und der bass vor sich hin wummert.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir hatte das Z5500, allerdings nichmal nen Monat, ich habs mir damals angehört und es hat mich keinesfalls überzeugt, grad im gegenteil
> 
> so hart es für dich klingen mag aber selbst die Concept E mit deinen "Micky Maus" Satteliten hören sich besser an als das Z5500 was meiner meinung nach einer Finger weg artikel ist da kann es noch so viele digitaleingänge haben denn da smeiste geld steckt im eingebauten Decoder



hat der Typ zufällig vergessen den EQ auszustellen?  Das hab ich auch schon erlebt 

Scherz beiseite, ich sitze auch an wesentlich bessere Lautsprecher als das Z5500, aber besser klingen für mich diese Teufeldinger keinesfalls, auf jeden Fall nicht die kleinen. Ist vielleicht auch wahrnehmungssache, aber dieses sog. blechern ist bei diesen unterdimensionierten satelliten viel schlimmer, von mitten wollen wir da erst gar nicht sprechen.
Und bitte hier und da mal ein Komma setzen, damit ich mir dein Posting nicht immer dreimal durchlesen muss 



Herbboy schrieb:


> THX is ein Werbegag, da wird eine technische Eignung bestätigt, die jedes ähnlich teure Konkurrenz-Boxenset ebenso schaffen würde. Das sagt so gut wie nix über die Qualität aus, das ist quasi wie TÜV bei Autos: man kann sie fahren, ohne dass die auseinanderfallen  Die meisten verzichten auf das Zertifikat, da das nur unnötig kostet - andere finden die Kosten dafür wegen des Werbe-Effektes für vertretbar.
> 
> THX bei "Profi"-Anlagen wie zB für Kinos, das ist dann schon was anderes. Wenn man das schaffen will, hört sich die Anlage schon echt ordentlich an. Da geht es aber um das Kino an sich, nicht um die Boxenmodelle usw.
> 
> ...



Das THX für den Heimbereich ist vielleicht nur ein "Abklatsch" vom Profi-THX. Aber Systeme, die dieses Zertifikat rein technsich erfüllen, sind schon leistungsfähige Systeme. Es ist auch nicht im Interesse der Hersteller, zu einem 25cm Sub total blechernde Lautsprecher plus verrauschter Verstärker einzubauen. Und mal ehrlich - so viele Systeme der Leisungsklasse gibt es wirklich nicht - und die sind allesamt für ihren Preisen wirklich ok.
Das mit TÜV muss man etwas korrigieren - da THX die technsichen Anforderungen überprüft, wäre das sowas wie ein Zertifikat für Autos mit über 300PS. Die müssen zwar nicht alle gut fahren, aber Dampf haben sie alle 

Das mit dem Decoder stimme ich dir zu - nur das ist eigentlich genau das, was der Threadsteller gesucht hat, daher wurde das Teil in die Runde geworfen... aber ich denke wir haben das schon genug ausgekaut.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



> Und komm mir bitte nicht mit Teufel E mit seinen Micky-Maus-Satelliten an.



Also wenn ich mir die Satelliten vom Z5500 angucke sind die genauso "Micky Maus" wie die von meinem Concept E300, vielleicht meinst du ja die kleinen Breitbändersatelliten vom Concept E100 oder E200...die sind wirklich ein Witz, klingen aber für ihre Größe auch erstaunlich "gut".
Mittelton bekommst du weder aus den Sats vom E300 noch aus denen des Z5500. Dafür sind diese Mini-Speaker einfach nicht geeignet. Insofern sind beide Systeme im Prinzip nichts für Musik.
Allerdings ist mir iaufgefallen, dass das E300 eine deutlich bessere Bühnendarstellung und Detailzeichnung besitzt und vor allem der hochton seidiger klingt, nicht so blechern und spitz wie der Hochton des Z-5500, welches einem da nur Brillanz vortäuschen will.
Insgesamt klang das Z-5500 für meine Ohren einfach ein ganzes Stück matschiger, sowohl im Tiefton als auch in der Hochton-Wiedergabe.

Aber darüber könnten wir uns jetzt ewig streiten ohne dass es dem Threadersteller etwas nützt, also genug OT 

Nach wie vor...für ca. 250€ bekommt man einen für seinen Preis sehr guten Onkyo TX SR 507 A/V-Receiver. Der ist sicher die beste Lösung. Später, wenn mehr Geld vorhanden ist sollte man dann aber auch in vernünftige Lautsprecher investieren. Gute Tipps für Sparfüchse sind immer wieder Magnat oder Heco...beide Hersteller bieten für geringes Budget hervorragende Lautsprecher, wobei mir vor allem die Heco Victa 600 bei Musikwiedergabe überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## OnkelSatan (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

oder man holt sich halt gleich n ordentlichen verstärker für weenieg geld zb. den McVoice das is n 5.1  hat massieg eingänge und ist leicht zu bedienen

Hifi-Verstärker McVoice AMP-400bl 5-Kanal: 2x140 W: Amazon.de: Elektronik

mfg OS

PS is halt n analog verstärker


----------



## Iceananas (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> PS is halt n analog verstärker



Damit hat sich das Teil selbst disqualifiziert, weil er diverse digitale Eingänge braucht.


----------



## -Fux- (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Das mit TÜV muss man etwas korrigieren - da THX die technsichen Anforderungen überprüft, wäre das sowas wie ein Zertifikat für Autos mit über 300PS. Die müssen zwar nicht alle gut fahren, aber Dampf haben sie alle


 Dampf? Kein vergleich zu einem guten Verstärker und vernünftigen Lautsprechern



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> oder man holt sich halt gleich n ordentlichen verstärker für weenieg geld zb. den McVoice das is n 5.1 hat massieg eingänge und ist leicht zu bedienen



Mc Voice  Da kann man auch gleich zu 10€ klapperlautsprechern von Lidl greifen


----------



## nfsgame (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> oder man holt sich halt gleich n ordentlichen verstärker für weenieg geld zb. den McVoice das is n 5.1  hat massieg eingänge und ist leicht zu bedienen
> 
> Hifi-Verstärker McVoice AMP-400bl 5-Kanal: 2x140 W: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...


Argh! Elektroschrott !


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



> oder man holt sich halt gleich n ordentlichen verstärker für weenieg geld zb. den McVoice das is n 5.1 hat massieg eingänge und ist leicht zu bedienen



McVoice? Da kannste dein Geld auch gleich persönlich zum Schrottplatz bringen und sparst dir den Umweg über den Kauf von so einem Teil...ganz ehrlich, McVoice-Geräte sind absoluter Schrott


----------



## -Fux- (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Ich weis grad nicht worüber ich mehr lachen soll, 
OnkelSatan vorschlag oder Iceananas antwort dadrauf *g* 

Verstärker sind immer Analog


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Mc Voice? Nie gehört - sind das die mit den Standboxen "Big Mäc" und den Subwoofern mit den Kühlrippen "Mc Ripp" ? ^^



@dfence: ich glaub er meinte mit "analog" , dass der 5 Kanäle hat, aber keinen Decoder... nur falls "noobs" denken "Ah, 5 kanäle - also ist das ein 5.1-Receiver!"


----------



## -Fux- (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mc Voice? Nie gehört - sind das die mit den Standboxen "Big Mäc" und den Subwoofern mit den Kühlrippen "Mc Ripp" ? ^^





Herbboy schrieb:


> @dfence: ich glaub er meinte mit "analog" , dass der 5 Kanäle hat, aber keinen Decoder... nur falls "noobs" denken "Ah, 5 kanäle - also ist das ein 5.1-Receiver!"


  Ich glaube er meinte damit das er keinen optischen Eingang hat.

lg fux


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

*lach* 

Na okay da könntest natürlich recht haben, so hab ich das garnicht gesehen, war zu arg beschäftigt mir das lachen zu unterdrücken nachdem ich Onkelsatans beitrag gelesen hab. 
Ich bekomm jetz noch nen lachanfall wenn ich drüber flieg. 
McVoice ordentlicher Hifi Verstärker 

Das aller beste ist aber die homepage von McVoice ich lieg am boden, das muss ich mal zitieren 

""McVoice, seit über 20 Jahren die Marke im klassischen Gewand mit der Präzision von Heute und der Technik von Morgen. Abgestimmtes und harmonisches Design der extra Klasse, feinste Verarbeitung von hochwertigen Rohstoffen und die technisch neusten Komponenten der nächsten Generation. Ein Genuss fürs Auge und fürs Ohr. Ein Muss für jeden Genießer und die neue Messlatte in Sachen Sound und Video."

*schenkelklopf gröhl*


----------



## feivel (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

XD
ich hab mcvoice auch noch nie gehört, aber die bewertung find ich schon geil: 

Die Optik und das Display sehen auch super aus wobei der Pegelmesser bei mir nicht so richtig zu funktionieren scheind was aber trotzdem toll aussieht.
Das einzige negative was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Einstellungen beim Ausschalten nicht gespeichert werden wodurch sie bei jedem Anschalten erneut eingestellt werden müssen.


----------



## Gast12348 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Na dann schaut mal bei Conrad im Billigsortiment  Da werden diese McVoice teile nämlich verkauft, oder eben auf Ebay *g* 

Ich glaub aber auch schonmal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die Anzeigen die doch so toll aussehen garnicht richtig funktionieren  ich find das ganze ding sieht einfach nur erbärmlich nach China Schrott aus.


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

für 85 euro würd ich dann doch sogar lieber zu nem günstigen logitechset greifen...


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

alleso

der McVoice läuft bei mir ohne probleme hab den mit meinem soundsystem auch im forum hier

alos es ist ein 5.1 verstärker
er hat keine optischen eingänge
und das system  betreibe ich seit 7 jahren ohne probleme

und nur weil das ding keine 1000€ sondern nur 100€ kostet (ca werte) ist es nicht gleich schrott

den einziegen nachteil den ich bei diesem gerät bemerken konte (was für mich aber unwichtieg ist bei dem preis) das er wenn er stromlos ist die einstellungen vergisst

ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem ding

hier link http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/21655-soundanlagen-bilderthread-51.html#post1806505

mfg OS

ps habe den verstärker auch bei 2 anderen freunden instaliert und die sind auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

5.1 Ausgänge und nur stereoeingänge?
das konnte mein 13 jahre alter onkyo auch vorher..O_O
da glaub ich würd ich eher wieder zu einem solchen greifen...
ein gerät dass seine einstellungen bei stromverlust vergisst, kommt mir schonmal nicht ins haus.
und ein verstärker muss keine 1000 euro kosten, da geb ich dir recht, kommt auf den bedarf drauf an..aber bereits für 220 krieg ich nen wesentlich besseren yamaha 5.1 mit optischen eingängen und hdmi eingängen O_o


----------



## Iceananas (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Dampf? Kein vergleich zu einem guten Verstärker und  vernünftigen Lautsprechern



Die das doppelte, dreifache kosten? Natürlich. Ein M5 hat auch mehr  dampf als ein Z4. Aber lassen wir das, das Thema ist durch.





-Fux- schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meinte damit das er keinen optischen Eingang hat.
> 
> lg fux



So hab ich das auch verstanden 




feivel schrieb:


> Die Optik und das Display sehen auch super aus wobei der Pegelmesser bei mir nicht so richtig zu funktionieren scheind was aber trotzdem toll aussieht.




Also allein bei dem Namen (McVoice, sehr seriös ) würde ich die Flossen lassen...


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

mir kommt das so vor, als wärs ne firma wie für casemoddingbuntelichterkiddies geschaffen =
bunte lichter, die nichts tun,
viele displays die allerlei unsinn anzeigen.
mit sicherheit auch jede menge überflüssiger lüfter drin 

krieg ich jetzt haue (ich hab nichts gegen casemods XD)


edit: was ich auch nicht sehen möchte, ist die qualität der verbauten kondensatoren...
und die lötstellen


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Ich glaub so nen McVoice ding ( die ach so hammer Sound firma baut sogar Lötkolben und elektrokleinkram ) will keiner von innen sehen, die sehen äuserlich wie gesagt schon nach 20€ billig China rotz aus. Und ich hatte mal das glück oder eher Pech, ne McVoice PA endstufe in den händen zu halten, 1400Watt, ( PMBO natürlich ... )  das ding wog 4.5kg ..... 3/4 des gehäuse waren leer, und die leistung lag wohl eher bei 20watt RMS. Mal als vergleich ne hochwertige PA endstufe von mir mit 1350watt RMS wiegt satte 48kg ... 

@Onkelsatan du kannst das drehen und wenden wie du willst, MCVoice baut einfach nur minderwertigen schrott, das ist einfach so, und wenn ich mir deine ach so tolle anlage mal anschau, das sieht aus wie 50€ billig schrott was ich nichtmal in nen Kinderzimmer stellen würd, Die Ravemaster Boxen geben ihren rest dazu, die "hörner" bei den Boxen aus plastik ....... himmel sowas ist keine gute qualität sowas ist plasteschrott und hat mit Hifi absolut garnix zu tun weil sie nichtmal die IEC norm erfüllen. Und laut ist das ding bestimmt, krach empfindet man immer als Laut, aber laute Musikwiedergabe mit dem ding, sorry keine chance. 
Für 100€ bekommst du z.b gebraucht nen Onkyo TX7740 der spuckt 2*180RMS also so ca das 10 fache von dem Mcvoice und hat dabei einen wirklich guten klang und ne hochwertige verarbeitung. Es muss nicht immer teuer sein, aber NEU für 100€ bekommst du eben nunmal nur China schrott der nix taugt. Da kannst dich drehen und wenden wie du willst.  Wer beim Verstärker schon ne PMBO angabe macht ist unten durch und disqualifiziert sich als hersteller.

@Feivel nur für dich, nen blick in den Mcvoice AMP400 der hier so hoch gelobt wird von OnkelSatan, da sieht man schon wie billigst die Endstufe aufgebaut ist 
Imageshack - dsci0032lg3.jpg


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

@Iceananas
also

erst Datenblatt lesen dan Mekkern

er hat auf der einstellung AC3 3 Eingänge front, rear, center und sub

zu den Ausgängen hättest du dir den Bilderthread angesehen wo auch eine (zwar schlechte) ansicht der ein und ausgänge ist müsste dir etwas auffallen

@feivel

was erwartest du in der Preisklasse

so hier mal  ein par fotos zum besseren Verständniss




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg OS


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Sieht sehr kreativ aus. Ich hab hier gerade nen Onkyo-Verstärker stehen der damals neu mal 250DM gekostet hat und der ist vom inneren Aufbau um Welten besser, vom Klang mit Sicherheit auch. 
Ganz witzig find ich übrigens das die "PA"-Endstufen der Chinaböllerfabrik schon verzerren wenn man sich der Zimmerlautstärke nährt, bei noch mehr macht es einmal "Zapp" und aus ist sie und zwar für immer .

Edit: In der Preisklasse errwarte ich ehrlich gesagt Neu nur elektroschrott wie dieses Teil...


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> @feivel
> 
> was erwartest du in der Preisklasse


 

nichts.


aber für bisschen über 100 euro mehr krieg ich immerhin schon das hier:

Yamaha RX V 365 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

NFSGame passiert auch bei dem hier gezeigten Mcvoice  das bild hab ich ausm HifiForum entnommen wo jemanden nach einigen sekunden hoher lautstärke der verstärker abgeraucht ist *lach* Auch sehr witzig unter dem Strichcode die aufschrift ..... 
Electronic Toys Trading GmbH und wenn man mal nachschaut, McVoice Flachbildschirm halterungen, Mcvoice entfernungsmesser (mcCheck ) MCPower Steckdosenleiste,  MCfun trettroller.  Ja McVoice die über Soundfirma 
Der ETT-Versand - Ihr kompetenter & günstiger Elektronik-Großhandel

@Onkelsatan du willst das nicht verstehen oder ? Das ding ist müll und kundenverarsche.


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

also ich bin zufrieden mit dem McVoice und von verzerren keine Spur
läuft auch stundenlang unter Volllast

mfg OS


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Mich würde ja mal das Typenschild interessieren. Wieviel Leistungsaufnahem wird das Teil wohl haben? 100W? Davon 20 für die Vorstufe und der Rest für die 5 Kanäle .


----------



## feivel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

der tretroller sieht interessant aus....


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

jo also 19 Watt im Leerlauf / 98 Watt Volllast

grade gemessen^^

bei 2,5Watt imput der Soundkarte

mfg OS


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> also ich bin zufrieden mit dem McVoice und von verzerren keine Spur
> läuft auch stundenlang unter Volllast
> 
> mfg OS



Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich dir das nicht  Die Ravemaster sind schon garnicht in der lage bei hoher lautstärke verzerrungsfrei zu spielen. Das unterbinden die PlastikHörner die verbaut sind, die klirren nämlich extrem, ich kenn diese dinger leider selbst weil nen kollege meinte er müsse mit sowas ne Party beschallen, was bei mir nur ohrenschmerzen verursacht hat. 

Du bist nur solang zufrieden bist du mal ne gute anlage gehört hast und dir eine leisten kannst.


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

@dfence

also hab auch noch ne Bose anlage

aber die past einfach ma nich in die kattegorie 200€

und es sind andere Soundweichen intern verbaut, Rest ist einregelungs Sache

mfg OS


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*



OnkelSatan schrieb:


> also ich bin zufrieden mit dem McVoice und von verzerren keine Spur
> läuft auch stundenlang unter Volllast
> 
> mfg OS



Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich dir das nicht  Die Ravemaster sind schon garnicht in der lage bei hoher lautstärke verzerrungsfrei zu spielen. Das unterbinden die PlastikHörner die verbaut sind, die klirren nämlich extrem, ich kenn diese dinger leider selbst weil nen kollege meinte er müsse mit sowas ne Party beschallen, was bei mir nur ohrenschmerzen verursacht hat. 

Du bist nur solang zufrieden bist du mal ne gute anlage gehört hast und dir eine leisten kannst. 

100watt leistungsaufnahme, und das ding soll angeblich 400Watt liefern *lach* FAIL


----------



## nfsgame (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Ok, bei Bose bezahlt man 80-85% für den Namen, den Rest für Klangverfälschung in Perfektion  (wenn man die ganz alten Modelle mal außenvorlässt @dfence). Also kann man die auch nicht als Referenz nehmen, zumal eine andere Weiche bei den Billigchassis in den Partybrüllern auch nix mehr bringt.

Und ich hab gut geschätzt in Punkto Leistungsaufnahme .


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

ja nfsgame war ich sehr überrascht

aber ma ganz nebenbei

"Ebenfalls in Watt angegeben werden verschiedene in der Audiotechnik mit Leistung bezeichnete Größen, z. B. die _RMS-Leistung_, die allerdings eine formale Größe ist und mit der physikalischen Leistung nur die Einheit gemeinsam hat."

Quelle:Watt (Einheit) ? Wikipedia

mfg OS


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

Aber um die Sache ma zum Abschluss zu bringen

1Stimme (MEINE) für McVoice 3(und mehr) Dagegen

also geschlagen geb (ich mich)

mfg OS

EDIT aber bei mir läuft der sorry is so


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Soundsystem mit vielen Anschlüssen gesucht!*

solange du mit dem Teil zufrieden bist ist das ja auch schön für dich. Wir möchten halt nur andere Leute (mit mutmaßlich mehr klanglichem Anspruch) davor bewahren, sich solchen (sorry) Schrott zu kaufen.


----------

